# Nor Cal Ridahz 2nd Annual Car Show ∙



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I just finished making the front of the flyer for the show. I'll post the back of the flyer and any changes that are made.











What do you think of the flyer? It took about an hour to finish.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

looks good kutty


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Aug 15 2006, 11:01 PM~5977406
> *looks good kutty
> *



Thanks, should be a good show!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Flyer looks good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Jul 7, 2006)

All right Nor-Cal Ridaz. As you know Devotion CC will be in the house in full force. Will you have any food vendors available? Also I heard that there will also be a car swapmeet on the same date same area? Can you advise? Alright I'll check back with you later. Hector T


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 16 2006, 07:21 AM~5978669
> *Thanks, should be a good show!
> *


DAM HOMIE.........YOUR A JACK OF ALL TRADES......NICE WORK...

LOW CREATIONS C.C. WILL BE THERE FO SHO............ :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 16 2006, 09:52 PM~5983946
> *DAM  HOMIE.........YOUR A JACK OF ALL TRADES......NICE WORK...
> 
> LOW CREATIONS C.C. WILL BE THERE FO SHO............ :biggrin:
> *



You know I dip a little here and a little there. I was just tryin to help a homie out, I think it came out alright for a quickie. I have to work on the back, it will probably just be the directions to get to the spot. Thanks for the compliment on the flyer.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

BLVD KINGS WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 15 2006, 10:41 PM~5977290
> *I just finished making the front of the flyer for the show.  I'll post the back of the flyer and any changes that are made.
> 
> 
> ...






:worship: :worship: :worship

DAMM HOMIE NICE FYER


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 17 2006, 08:35 AM~5985946
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship
> 
> DAMM HOMIE NICE FYER
> *



Thanks Raider, now I'm workin on a flyer for some paintball thing. It's good to know how to do the shit but after everyone knows that you know how to do it....it just turns into more shit to do. That's okay though because I like doing it. Thanks for the props.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 17 2006, 01:09 PM~5987673
> *Thanks Raider, now I'm workin on  a flyer for some paintball thing.  It's good to know how to do the shit but after everyone knows that you know how to do it....it just turns into more shit to do.  That's okay though because I like doing it.  Thanks for the props.
> *



I need a design 4 my bussiness cards :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Aug 16 2006, 09:52 PM~5983946
> *DAM  HOMIE.........YOUR A JACK OF ALL TRADES......NICE WORK...
> 
> LOW CREATIONS C.C. WILL BE THERE FO SHO............ :biggrin:
> *


  WASSUP BIG "G"... THIS IS OUR BIRTHDAY WEEK, IT STARTS HERE HOMIE. ISLANDERS CC IN THE HOUSE FO SHO


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good tone if you need some help call


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 17 2006, 01:22 PM~5987731
> *I need a design 4 my bussiness cards  :biggrin:
> *



Let me know what you want to do! I could hook it up....I've done a few


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 17 2006, 01:23 PM~5987742
> * WASSUP BIG "G"... THIS IS OUR BIRTHDAY WEEK, IT STARTS HERE HOMIE. ISLANDERS CC IN THE HOUSE FO SHO
> *


THAT"S RIGHT HOMIE....WE"LL HIT UP THE NOR CAL RIDAHZ CAR SHOW ON THE 1ST...
AFTER THAT... NEXT STOP LAS VEGAS CAR SHOW THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND.. :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 15 2006, 10:41 PM~5977290
> *I just finished making the front of the flyer for the show.  I'll post the back of the flyer and any changes that are made.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here is the back of the flyer, with the address to send the pre-reg to.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 17 2006, 09:51 PM~5991325
> *Here is the back of the flyer, with the address to send the pre-reg to.
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 17 2006, 10:33 PM~5991553
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Not too bad huh


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Looks good Kutty :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Aug 17 2006, 11:54 PM~5992030
> *Looks good Kutty  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 16 2006, 02:41 AM~5977290
> *I just finished making the front of the flyer for the show.  I'll post the back of the flyer and any changes that are made.
> 
> 
> ...


i like how on the hop, they pay a fee to get in but the winner takes $100 PLUS all the fees collected :thumbsup: . put your money where your mouth is pretty much.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

uffin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :0  :cheesy:   :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Aug 18 2006, 11:44 AM~5994839
> *i like how on the hop, they pay a fee to get in but the winner takes $100 PLUS all the fees collected  :thumbsup: .  put your money where your mouth is pretty much.
> *



Yup Yup, I thought that was tight too


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 17 2006, 11:53 PM~5992018
> *Not too bad huh
> *


I know huh,(Little George Lopez humor) Looks really good. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 18 2006, 09:10 PM~5998283
> *I know huh,(Little George Lopez humor) Looks really good. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nice work Kutty!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT for the Fam!! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

anyone know if youngster with the 64 will be there?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 21 2006, 09:20 PM~6014773
> *anyone know if youngster with the 64 will be there?
> *


THE ONE THAT USE TO BE IN "HOODLIFE" RIGHT... :dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

U WOULD NO.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Aug 21 2006, 09:54 PM~6014978
> *THE ONE THAT USE TO BE IN "HOODLIFE" RIGHT... :dunno:
> *


that would be the one


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

U WANT TO HOP ON HIM????? IDK IF HE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2006, 09:55 PM~6014990
> *U WOULD NO.
> *


I DONT KNOW HIM BUT I KNOW SOME OF HOODLIFE AND I REMBER HIS CAR AND SHIT, BUT HE ANT IN "HOODLIFE" NO MORE


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

Y WAT HAPPEND?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Aug 21 2006, 09:59 PM~6015021
> *Y WAT HAPPEND?
> *


IDK?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

btt


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 21 2006, 10:20 PM~6014773
> *anyone know if youngster with the 64 will be there?
> *


Not this time jimbo !!! But I will see you !!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'M GOING 2 HAVE 2 C IF I CAN HAVE A VENDORS BOOTH OUTHERE :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 22 2006, 05:37 PM~6020284
> *I'M GOING 2 HAVE 2 C IF I CAN HAVE A VENDORS BOOTH OUTHERE  :biggrin:
> *


What do sell?


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

what are the catagories ??????


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Aug 22 2006, 03:05 PM~6019147
> *Not this time jimbo !!! But I will see you !!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Aug 22 2006, 05:40 PM~6020310
> *What do sell?
> *




I SELL SHIRTS,DOG TAGS, SUN GLASSES A LITTLE OF EVERYTHING :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Aug 27 2006, 12:58 PM~6053329
> *what are the catagories ??????
> *


x2


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Aug 27 2006, 12:58 PM~6053329
> *what are the catagories ??????
> *


X3


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

x 4


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Be hittin this one up for show!


----------



## UNTHOUCHABLES (Jul 7, 2006)

UNTOUCHABLES WILL BE THERE FOR SURE TO RESPRESENT


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

Whats up SocioS in the HOUSE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Sep 9 2006, 08:42 AM~6136878
> *Whats up SocioS in the HOUSE
> *


Whats up Oscar. :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Sep 9 2006, 09:42 AM~6136878
> *Whats up SocioS in the HOUSE
> *




SOCIOS


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

IMPALAS HOPES TO BE THERE HOPE U CAN MAKE IT TO OURS THE DAY BEFORE AT DURHAM PARK SOUTH OF CHICO THANKS BIG DAVE :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Damn, I didnt see this. Gotta make copys for the homies. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 13 2006, 02:33 PM~6165544
> *Damn, I didnt see this. Gotta make copys for the homies.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




yeah cuz that's why u don't pre reg :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ha ha i think i will just pay at the show


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 5 2006, 08:29 PM~6112692
> *x 4
> *

















X5





............. :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

I will be there :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Sep 16 2006, 01:42 PM~6186958
> *
> *


what it do? :dunno:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

we just might make it up there.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Sep 16 2006, 01:42 PM~6186958
> *
> *


What club is this car from? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:biggrin: 




what up 



> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 9 2006, 09:08 AM~6136934
> *Whats up Oscar.  :wave:
> *


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I just mailed my reg. :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 19 2006, 02:24 PM~6205222
> *I just mailed my reg.  :biggrin:
> *


YOU TO late hahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT ARE THE CATEGORIES


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

yeah wut he said


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 20 2006, 01:23 PM~6211717
> *WHAT ARE THE CATEGORIES
> *


 what up homie i asked same same question no answer:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

ill b there :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Sep 20 2006, 09:41 PM~6214938
> *what up homie i asked same same question no answer:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 20 2006, 12:23 PM~6211717
> *WHAT ARE THE CATEGORIES
> *


thats what i wanna know too.  :dunno:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

why is everyone so worried about catagories? isnt a show about going and kickin it and havin fun??? who cares about a trophy....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 21 2006, 07:00 AM~6216899
> *why is everyone so worried about catagories? isnt a show about going and kickin it and havin fun??? who cares about a trophy....
> *


Some people are also interested in beating the competition.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2006, 08:40 AM~6217066
> *Some people are also interested in beating the competition.
> *


winning a trophy is what you mean right


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 21 2006, 09:00 AM~6216899
> *why is everyone so worried about catagories? isnt a show about going and kickin it and havin fun??? who cares about a trophy....
> *



THAT WAT I SAY :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Mandatory show for Lo*Lystics, we gonna be deeeeeeeep :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 21 2006, 09:44 AM~6217413
> *Mandatory show for Lo*Lystics, we gonna be deeeeeeeep  :biggrin:
> *



WE ARE GOIN FOR THE CHICKEN. FORGET THE TROPHIES!!!! 

BILL JACK.. LIGHT THE GRILL... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

If you want to know abou the classes Leland's # is at the bottom of the flyer. The flyer shows over 75 trophies, that should about cover most of the categories we are used to I would think.....unless you are looking for a "moped" class....j/k


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 21 2006, 07:58 AM~6217173
> *winning a trophy is what you mean right
> *


Before this get out of hand or someone misinterprets why people want to know the catagories, I want to point out that some people asking have bikes. Not at this show but at some shows all the bikes are competing against each other. 16" vs. 20" or two wheelers vs. trikes for example. Thats all they want to know.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 21 2006, 10:23 AM~6217653
> *WE ARE GOIN FOR THE CHICKEN.  FORGET THE TROPHIES!!!!
> 
> BILL JACK.. LIGHT THE GRILL... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




q onda con las fotos cabron :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 21 2006, 09:44 AM~6217413
> *Mandatory show for Lo*Lystics, we gonna be deeeeeeeep  :biggrin:
> *


HEY OGBRKBOY HOW MANY HOPPERS COMING OUT??

AND HOW IS ROBERT DOING??


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 21 2006, 09:00 AM~6216899
> *why is everyone so worried about catagories? isnt a show about going and kickin it and havin fun??? who cares about a trophy....
> *


Not to often I agree with Jim,but here is one time when I do.
Trophys are cheap,$15 will get you one,this shit should be about fun ,kiccing it and meeting people.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

You coming through homie? I haven't seen you too much this summer.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 21 2006, 05:53 PM~6219960
> *Not to often I agree with Jim,but here is one time when I do.
> Trophys are cheap,$15 will get you one,this shit should be about fun ,kiccing it and meeting people.
> *


unless it is one of these :biggrin:


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

UntouchableS Monte Carlo comming back 4 da single pump roll of cash


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Sep 21 2006, 04:24 PM~6219853
> *HEY OGBRKBOY HOW MANY HOPPERS COMING OUT??
> 
> AND HOW IS ROBERT DOING??
> *


Im hopin Dave and Jay bring the cars but not sure yet


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 21 2006, 09:41 PM~6221466
> *Im hopin Dave and Jay bring the cars but not sure yet
> *


that would be cool a week before the supershow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Sep 21 2006, 09:44 AM~6217413
> *Mandatory show for Lo*Lystics, we gonna be deeeeeeeep  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 21 2006, 06:38 PM~6220190
> *unless it is one of these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SO WERE DO YOU HAVE YOUR TROPHY SITTIN HIMBONE?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Sep 23 2006, 01:38 PM~6231035
> *SO WERE DO YOU HAVE YOUR TROPHY SITTIN HIMBONE?
> *


on the floor next to all the others and the newest edition today fresno king of the streets trophy :biggrin:


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 23 2006, 11:24 PM~6233201
> *on the floor next to all the others and the newest edition today fresno king of the streets trophy :biggrin:
> *



coo shit ... hey... CUN GRAT..U..LATIONS... wow that is awsoe rite on :thumbsup: :biggrin: ill still 3 weel more times then in 3o seconds


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 21 2006, 03:09 PM~6219252
> *q onda con las fotos cabron  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



se me olvido!! manana te las mando,


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 23 2006, 11:56 PM~6233511
> *se me olvido!! manana te las mando,
> *




ay llevatela :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

DEVOTION WILL BE THERE WHAT UP LELAND CALL ME


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WE WILL BE THERE TRYING TO GET SOME OF OUR BOYS TO GO OUT THERE. THERES 95%CHANCE WERE TAKING TWO CUTLASSES FROM NITE CROWD CC AND ONE FROM DENA4LIFE AND ONE FROM LIMITED CC SEE YALL THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

5 days til showtime  :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

clown confution will be there to take his title lol lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 26 2006, 01:43 PM~6249101
> *clown confution will be there to take his title lol lol
> *


what tittle?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 26 2006, 05:56 PM~6250268
> *what tittle?
> *


  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

how much is the admition???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 26 2006, 02:43 PM~6249101
> *clown confution will be there to take his title lol lol
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Sep 26 2006, 08:47 AM~6246710
> *WE WILL BE THERE  TRYING TO GET SOME OF OUR BOYS TO GO OUT THERE. THERES 95%CHANCE WERE TAKING TWO CUTLASSES FROM NITE CROWD CC AND ONE FROM DENA4LIFE AND ONE FROM LIMITED CC SEE YALL THERE :thumbsup:
> *


singles or doubles?


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone+Sep 26 2006, 08:06 PM~6251200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANSWER YOUR OWN QUESTION


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 26 2006, 05:56 PM~6250268
> *what tittle?
> *


1st place dork....


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 schwinn_@Sep 26 2006, 08:37 PM~6251523
> *ANSWER YOUR OWN QUESTION
> *


come talk to me when you have a car.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 26 2006, 08:06 PM~6251200
> *singles or doubles?
> *


ALL THE CARS ARE DOUBLE PUMPS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 26 2006, 07:38 PM~6251528
> *1st place dork....
> *


oh. :scrutinize:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 27 2006, 09:31 AM~6254663
> *oh.  :scrutinize:
> *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Sep 27 2006, 07:07 PM~6259714
> *
> *


Are you going homie?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

WE WILL BE THERE GETTIN ALL THE ACTION.

ALSO WE WILL BE DROPPIN THE HYDRAULICS SPECIAL EDITION DVD :biggrin: 

B ON THE LOOK OUT


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

damn i ain't trying to roll solo to this.....Whos rolling with me?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Might be rolling out to this one. :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2006, 09:29 AM~6263674
> *Are you going homie?
> *


yup yup


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Sep 28 2006, 08:39 PM~6267272
> *Might be rolling out to this one. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: U rollin then u know Im rollin.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Sep 28 2006, 07:48 PM~6267857
> *yup yup
> *


  You going to impalas too?


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 28 2006, 09:09 PM~6268375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dont forget the bike dvd. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2006, 10:09 PM~6268384
> *Dont forget the bike dvd.  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: yea yeah jeahh. syit ***** syit. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 28 2006, 09:09 PM~6268375
> *
> 
> 
> ...



gotta get a copy of that !! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 28 2006, 10:09 PM~6268375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice wonder if my ride is in there :cheesy:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Can't wait for this show. :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 28 2006, 10:40 PM~6268581
> *nice wonder if my ride is in there :cheesy:
> *


i have a feeling mine is :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 28 2006, 08:23 PM~6268047
> *  You going to impalas too?
> *


cant make that one.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 28 2006, 09:11 PM~6268401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

We'll be there with the new issue that has last years show in it. Be sure to get yours!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Sep 28 2006, 10:09 PM~6268375
> *
> 
> 
> ...





MIRALO MUY CHINGONNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 29 2006, 02:23 AM~6269508
> *i have a feeling mine is :biggrin:
> *


Hey not all car have to be hittin back bumper to get some Love


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 29 2006, 10:26 AM~6271511
> *We'll be there with the new issue that has last years show in it. Be sure to get yours!
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Sep 29 2006, 07:16 AM~6270442
> *cant make that one.
> *


Its cool homie, I will catch up with you at this show.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Sep 29 2006, 11:26 AM~6271511
> *We'll be there with the new issue that has last years show in it. Be sure to get yours!
> *


What up Tlecu.

make sure u take some for me :biggrin:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 29 2006, 03:58 PM~6273211
> *Its cool homie, I will catch up with you at this show.
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIP N 72 (Jan 5, 2004)

:biggrin: damm it cumin up im redy :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:wave: WHOS ALL GOIN WITH THERE "FULL CUSTOM" BIKES?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

SUP NONO U READY?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

anyone have the actual address?


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 30 2006, 08:44 PM~6279535
> *anyone have the actual address?
> *


I think its on the first page


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

ALMOST D-DAY! :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Sep 30 2006, 03:30 PM~6277921
> *:wave: WHOS ALL GOIN WITH THERE "FULL CUSTOM" BIKES?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 1 2006, 08:51 AM~6281295
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  IF UR GOIN U SHOULD B ON UR WAY SHOULDNT U?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Oct 1 2006, 08:54 AM~6281303
> *:0  :biggrin:   IF UR GOIN U SHOULD B ON UR WAY SHOULDNT U?
> *


IM ON MY LAP TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Great Show! :biggrin:


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

THAT WAS THE LONGEST TROPHY CEREMONY IVE EVER BEEN TO.  other than that good turn out.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

seemed like the hop took forever too! o well, it was a cool show. 



> _Originally posted by Q-DOG_@Oct 1 2006, 09:37 PM~6285499
> *THAT WAS THE LONGEST TROPHY CEREMONY IVE EVER BEEN TO.  other than that good turn out.
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for a cool show will be back next year


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

any pisc of the show cars and hop?


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

great show had a blast


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Jimmy on the double pump win yesterday  :barf:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Oct 2 2006, 09:52 AM~6287651
> *Congratulations to Jimmy on the double pump win yesterday   :barf:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

on behalf of the Aztecas CC Modesto we would like to thank Nor-Cal Ryderz for a great show we had a blast thenx again


----------



## rodsandwheels (Oct 2, 2006)

Good mixture of music by the DJ, I am an old school dude, love the mixture of cars and people at the event. It had been a while since I had attended a low rider show. Props to Nor Cal Ridahz. A few pictures are posted at www.rodsandwheels.com. If anyone has any other car show pictures they would like posted online just email it to [email protected]


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

THe car was clean as hell... but she's alright


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)

Lo*Lystics were doing big things with this one... It flipped my wig!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

a bro lets see some more pics,with out that girl :roflmao: :buttkick: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks to the homies From Nor-Cal Ridahz for a god day, The cops got me after the show tho, they were huntin for real. Other than that it was all good.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DemonioRojo_@Oct 2 2006, 01:05 PM~6289642
> *Lo*Lystics were doing big things with this one... It flipped my wig!
> 
> 
> ...



That's the homie Hectors ride, The Hydro whiz


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks 4 a great show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SOCIOS had a great day taking 19 trophies :biggrin: c u next year


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 2 2006, 04:19 PM~6291150
> *thanks 4 a great show  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SOCIOS had a great day taking 19 trophies  :biggrin:  c u next year
> *


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 2 2006, 05:19 PM~6291150
> *thanks 4 a great show  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SOCIOS had a great day taking 19 trophies  :biggrin:  c u next year
> *


damn 19 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 2 2006, 04:38 PM~6290896
> *Thanks to the homies From Nor-Cal Ridahz for a god day, The cops got me after the show tho, they were huntin for real.  Other than that it was all good.
> *


4 what?


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

GOOD SHOW FROM DEVOTION


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE+Sep 28 2006, 02:51 PM~6265777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I thought the mini truck was bagged :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Sounds like there was a good turn out. I wanted to make it to this show, but my birthday was on Friday and my parents were wanting to celebrate it frst on Friday, but I was busy working on something for the Chico Impalas show, then Saturday I was over there so I left it for Sunday, and kicked it at my parent's pad.


----------



## rodsandwheels (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodsandwheels_@Oct 2 2006, 10:35 AM~6288299
> *www.rodsandwheels.com. If anyone has any other car show pictures they would like posted online from this car show or any other car show,  just email them to [email protected]
> *


----------



## rodsandwheels (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodsandwheels_@Oct 3 2006, 12:13 PM~6296767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azcynt (Aug 25, 2006)

BIG THANX TO U ALL 4 SHOWN UP TO THE SHOW AND WE HOPE U ALL LUVD IT WE HAD FUN THROWN IT AND WE CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR WE HOPE IT GETS BIGGER AND U ALL KEEP COMIN AND LUVN THE SHOW ONCE AGAIN THANX FROM NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azcynt_@Oct 4 2006, 08:47 PM~6308612
> *BIG THANX TO U ALL 4 SHOWN UP TO THE SHOW AND WE HOPE U ALL LUVD IT WE HAD FUN THROWN IT AND WE CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR WE HOPE IT GETS BIGGER AND U ALL KEEP COMIN AND LUVN THE SHOW ONCE AGAIN THANX  FROM NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC.
> *







props 2 ur club 4 a great show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodsandwheels (Oct 2, 2006)

whats up, Can I get the information for the Nor Cal Ridahz show for May 2007 in Modesto? I cant find them on myspace.


----------



## azcynt (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanx RodsandWheels for asking about Our car show for May07, but right now at this mintue we do not have any info to release... but please be patient and as soon as we have the right info to release we'll let you and everyone know thanks again for showing up to the show and we truely hope you all had a blast!! From Nor CaL Ridahz in Sac. & Modesto we'd like to thank everyone for da support!! :cheesy: 
P.S. you can find out on myspace by our email [email protected]


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------

